# new guy



## davenport (Jan 5, 2008)

hey, name is taylor, i have been a ww2 buff for a long time now. Gonna try to get my privot pilots license in may. i really dont know what got me into aviation or military history but i have always thought that it was very interesting. both my grandfathers were in the air force.one was a helicopter pilot in Vietnam the other was a medic.i am from kentucky by the way(right down from fort campbell)


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome Taylor!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome Taylor from a Brit in Germany. Good luck with the PPL.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2008)

Alright mate...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2008)

Another Yank on the site!! Welcome!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Taylor. Watch out for the "diggers"....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome taylor good luck on your test


----------



## SeaSkua (Jan 5, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Another Yank on the site!! Welcome!



I'M NEW TOO! But only a Canuck


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2008)

Hallo Taylor,
Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2008)

> I'M NEW TOO! But only a Canuck



No prob, at least its the same continent!


----------



## ian lanc (Jan 5, 2008)

too many yanks on here  need more british  these guys aren't a bad clan really and they do help  

welcome ! ...ian


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2008)

ian lanc said:


> too many yanks on here  need more british  these guys aren't a bad clan really and they do help
> 
> welcome ! ...ian



Most of the Brits cant hang, except for pD.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Most of the Brits cant hang, except for pD.



Ya got that right!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi davenport, welcome to our escape from the present.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello from down under Taylor.... and no we don't bite down here!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just because we (they) dumped your tea in the harbour doesn't meant that they can't "hang"...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Hello from down under Taylor.... and no we don't bite down here!


True indeed....you DIG.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy sh** lmao


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2008)

We're just touchy cause you sent that freakin Spice girl, Victoria Beckham over here!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2008)

Awww c'mon. We've all seen worse. Beckham is not that ugly.

Look at Paris Hilton for God sakes.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Most of the Brits cant hang, except for pD.



I resent that


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2008)

Then u English bastards get over to Germany this summer for Rock IM Park.... Im flyin across the damn ocean to get there, the least u could do is meet me there...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to the playground.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Then u English bastards over to Germany this summer for Rock IM Park.... Im flyin across the damn ocean to get there, the least u could do is meet me there...


That just proves it....they let ANYBODY in into these pot smoking, free s*x, wannabe shows nowadays....aaah those were the days at Woodstock! At least they had the decency to stop troublemakers at the door by Hells Angels. Tsk...tsk...tsk


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there Taylor and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> That just proves it....they let ANYBODY in into these pot smoking, free s*x, wannabe shows nowadays....aaah those were the days at Woodstock! At least they had the decency to stop troublemakers at the door by Hells Angels. Tsk...tsk...tsk



Oh lucky..boy do i feel sorry for you


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 9, 2008)

greeting from far north queensland in Australia and don't worry about these guys Lucky's the only one you need to look out for


----------



## Njaco (Jan 9, 2008)

Ohhh, Scooter do you have alot to learn!  (hears Les' footsteps)


----------



## DBII (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## davenport (Jan 13, 2008)

sorry for not posting i havent been around a computer for a while. thanks for the welcome and all the good luck.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day Taylor. Just ignore the rabble rousers in the group. We do have them. There isn't much wrong with Lucky, He just believes by some means or another he is Les's Love Child from a previous life.


----------

